# Identify male or female



## sz3812 (Feb 9, 2010)

HI
PL give the idea how to identify male or female.i have 4 red Oscar.
regards


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Impossible to tell. You'll know when they spawn if you get to see them spawn...


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

TheFishGuy said:


> Impossible to tell. You'll know when they spawn if you get to see them spawn...


Somewhat difficult to describe, but definately not impossible to sex. I've been able to sex them 100% reliably with in 6-10 months after purchasing.

Oscars are a large enough fish and their breeding tubes are large enough that they can be observed while in the water, over the course of months, with out even taking them out and venting them. The male's tube is pointed and often stays out most of the time, often changing very little over the course of months. The females tube can change a lot over the course of months, going from not protruding at all, to very thick, large and blunt. Sometimes the female's tube does not protrude until less then 24 hours before laying eggs, while sometimes it can remain large for a number of days. The distinction is that the female's organ goes from not protruding at all, to very large, thick and blunt and changes quite a lot, and often quite rapidly ------the male's on the other hand changes much less; change is generally less dramtic over a longer period of time and tends to remain pointed most, if not all the time.

Of course this requires observing the oscars over a period of months. If one is impatient, the oscars could be removed from the water and vented ----- something I have never actually done with any fish.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Venting oscars is not an easy task if they have never spawned, or even after they've spawned for that matter. To say you're 100% accurate in sexing them is a very very bold statement. The breeding pair I'm currently keeping is difficult to tell who is who aside from around the time of spawning.

In my opinion without observing them during that week window of the spawn it is litterally impossible to walk up to an oscar in a tank or see a picture of it and sex it.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

TheFishGuy said:


> litterally impossible to walk up to an oscar in a tank or see a picture of it and sex it.


True enough. But most often, over the course of a few months, based on observing their sex organs in the water, the sex of an oscar can become more then obvious. And an oscar becomes a large fish very quickly, making it much easier to observe.

If the tube is pointed and has remained unchanged for months ........simple FACT, it is a male. One has to be aware though, that a female's tube at a certain point in time, can be virtually indistinguishable from a male's. But again simple FACT: it can't stay that way for more then a breif period of time.... it will either recede completely or get larger.

I'm 8/8 on sexing my last 8 oscars with in less then a year of purchasing them. I'd call that 100% :lol: Nothing to do with coincidence, but rather pretty much foolproof, if you want to take the time to observe them over the course of many months. It's not impossible to sex them; on the contrary, it's actually rather easy and very obvious.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, you've got one, or should i say 8 up on me, I've been keeping/breeding them for over two decades and still can't tell with 100% accuracy! :thumb: 8)


----------



## sz3812 (Feb 9, 2010)

thx


----------



## sz3812 (Feb 9, 2010)

thx to all reply is possible i can see the vedio or pic.i try in you tube but ----
plz advise me.
i have 5 tiger oscar from last 8 month.9well maintain)
regards


----------



## marvo (Nov 24, 2010)

=D> fish guy


----------



## markscichlids (Feb 6, 2009)

oscars are monomorphic , meaning there is no visual difference between the sexes . without seeing their breeding tubes IT IS IMPOSIBLE TO ACCURATELY TELL THE SEX OF AN OSCAR . and im sorry but anybody who claims otherwise is mistaken .


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

markscichlids said:


> without seeing their breeding tubes


But there really is no reason one cannot observe breeding tubes on a cichlid (while still in the water). Male and female have different sex organs. It's not rocket science!

For example, on Dec. 15, 2010, after responding on this thread, I decided to go and check the breeding tubes on 8 of my adult cichlids. All 6 males (dovii, dovii X red terror hybrid, salvini, convict, jewel cichlid, Black Belt) exhibited identicle sex organs .....typical male organs. Both females (convict, blackbelt) just happened to be at a stage that they could not be confused for anything but a female. Based on only this one observation, I could be 100% absolutely certain, no and, ifs or buts, that both of my females are for certain, females, and close to certain (95 % certain if you like) that all 6 males are males. Of course I already know what the sex of these fish are......knew so for many years or months. The point being that this is after only one observation; if you observe frequently over the course of many months, and know what to look for, there is really no chance of getting it wrong.

That same day, I also decided to check out the sex organs of my angelfish, as so far their sex is unknown to me . Haven't given it much thought until that day, nor had any real need to find out. Based on one obsevation: Smaller one looks male; larger one no tube protruding ...... possibly female. Of course I am not going to jump to any conclusion based on only this one observation but I gaurantee you that with in 6 months, I will know the sex of both with ABSOLUTE CERTAINTY.

I'm actually rather suprised that people can keep cichlids for years and still not know the sex of their fish. It's easy enough to find out on a small cichlid like a convict or a jewel.....lot's easier on a large fish like an oscar!


----------



## sz3812 (Feb 9, 2010)

thx


----------



## markscichlids (Feb 6, 2009)

thats what i meant , when they are still in the water , and their breeding tubes come down . this is the only way to tell 100% accurately


----------

